# Gozilla!



## maxim (Jun 9, 2001)

GOZILLA, a popular download manager, is determined to be spyware. Spyware is BAD BAD BAD! The program sends browsing information to the company who made it, and they know what you do online! AVOID GOZILLA!!!

--maxim


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I am sure this has been posted before, but I will post it again. http://www.infoforce.qc.ca/spyware/enknownlistfrm.html This is a listing of known spyware, it is updated often, go here BEFORE you d/l a program to see if it is spyware...Rhett


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

also, in conjunction with this, use http://www.spychecker.com/ to have a quick check.

Rhett: Great site. One of my bookmarks now.

Regards

eddie


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

Does anyone know of a FREE, NON-spyware download program that can resume the download from where it left off after a lost connection or even a reboot???

You see, I am a very embarrassed and ashamed GoZilla user. I could not download large game demos using Windows built-in download program so I searched for something else a long time ago. I could not find anything but GoZilla, and I did not know of it's spyware abilities at the time. I guess I will uninstall GoZilla, but I need a replacement. The only thing I have heard of is Download Accelerator, but I do not know anything about it.

I hope I did not lose anyone's respect for making such an egregious oversight!

_Thank You!_









*-DOSMAN*


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Although the spychecker site dosen't grab Download Accelerator, this site see's Download Accelerator Plus as spyware:

http://www.infoforce.qc.ca/spyware/enknownlistfrm.html

I have found one called Fresh Download, not spyware.

there are a few freeware at

http://www.webattack.com/Freeware/downloader/fwdown.shtml

but the ones that are not spyware are,

Download Express
Fresh Download
Nettractive
GetIT
ShutEye
NetSpider

i use both sites together, just in case, to check all programs out.

Regards

eddie


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I use download accelerator, I ran add-aware and removed any references it found and the program still works, it is a older version however, so I can't guarantee results, it does resume broken downloads however...Rhett


----------

